# Sherman RTA



## Rob Fisher

Opening a thread for discussion of the Sherman Tank from the UK.

http://www.imperial-vape.co.uk/product/the-sherman-tank-28mm-rta/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

28mm with that chuff in the first pic... looks too good. Price is fair enough to have me super interested. Subbed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

They finally arrived!

Built a dual Ni80 24g 8 wraps 3mm ID and replaced the standard tank with the Ultem big boy and added the tank extender! This is one big tank! The coils came out at 0.36Ω and I'm firing it at 48 watts. The airflow is simply awesome and if you like air then this is a tank for you! I'm certainly not going to be able to use this tank in the TV room because I will never see the screen! 

Will test it over the next few days before a full review!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> They finally arrived!
> 
> Built a dual Ni80 24g 8 wraps 3mm ID and replaced the standard tank with the Ultem big boy and added the tank extender! This is one big tank! The coils came out at 0.36Ω and I'm firing it at 48 watts. The airflow is simply awesome and if you like air then this is a tank for you! I'm certainly not going to be able to use this tank in the TV room because I will never see the screen!
> 
> Will test it over the next few days before a full review!
> View attachment 79965
> View attachment 79966
> View attachment 79967



Oh my word that tank is sexy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deck Pics of the Sherman!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Rob Fisher !
The Sherman!
Looking good.
Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Note to anyone wanting a Sherman... you can't watch TV with a Sherman Tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

My gosh @Rob Fisher 
Those are dense clouds indeed!
Going like a boeing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> My gosh @Rob Fisher
> Those are dense clouds indeed!
> Going like a boeing!



And it's with 50/50 XXX. Wait till I add cloud sauce!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And it's with 50/50 XXX. Wait till I add cloud sauce!



My word Rob

Cloud competitors beware

Rob and his Sherman are coming to town!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## therazia

If you ever decide to sell, please put me in line. Saw the post way too late on the Skylines.

The sherman looks amazing. How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Rob Fisher

therazia said:


> If you ever decide to sell, please put me in line. Saw the post way too late on the Skylines.
> 
> The sherman looks amazing. How long did it take to arrive?



I have about 7 dibs on the Sherman already. 

It was quick despite the holidays... took about 5 days from order to my door! Came from Canada.


----------



## therazia

Rob Fisher said:


> I have about 7 dibs on the Sherman already.
> 
> It was quick despite the holidays... took about 5 days from order to my door! Came from Canada.



Wow, that is really fast. You wouldn't happen to have any inside info on when they're getting new stock?


----------



## Rob Fisher

therazia said:


> Wow, that is really fast. You wouldn't happen to have any inside info on when they're getting new stock?



Sherman's they have in stock in Canada. https://carracksuppliesco.com/products/sherman-rta-28mm

Skylines they will have again early Jan.


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> And it's with 50/50 XXX. Wait till I add cloud sauce!


No doubt it is a cloud machine,how about flavor?


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> No doubt it is a cloud machine,how about flavor?



Pretty good on my first build... still playing with it and will put in some DNA Coils (Fused Clapton 2*26/36) in the second one today to play... No leaking since I built it with my standard 24g Ni80's yesterday... always prefer to play for a few days before making a final call but at this stage I'm happy I got two...

The Sherman is a huge tank for huge builds and huge air and high power which is not my normal style but will do a review next week once I have given this baby a full tonk!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

I can be such a shallow person @Rob Fisher , I would buy this tank just because I like the creepy little Mickey Mouse logo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> I can be such a shallow person @Rob Fisher , I would buy this tank just because I like the creepy little Mickey Mouse logo



I must say that was certainly part of the attraction for me too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

tank looks awesome and those clouds are a selling point.
The build deck looks nice and easy to build on.
Enjoy it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Big strong tank @Rob Fisher with lots of firepower




Courtesy of Wikipedia:

The *M4 Sherman*, officially *Medium Tank, M4*, was the most numerous battle tank used by the United States and some of the other Western Alliesin World War II. The M4 Sherman proved to be reliable, relatively cheap to produce and available in great numbers. Thousands were distributed through the Lend-Lease program to the British Commonwealth and Soviet Union. The tank was named by the British for the American Civil War General William Tecumseh Sherman.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown

That is a really nice looking build deck and it looks quite large too considering the whole tank is 28mm!

I love the mouse logo, reminds me a bit of the Deadmau5 mouse head actually. I thought of that before I thought of Micky Mouse to be honest  How many ml of juice does it hold?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Big strong tank @Rob Fisher with lots of firepower
> 
> View attachment 80032
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Wikipedia:
> 
> The *M4 Sherman*, officially *Medium Tank, M4*, was the most numerous battle tank used by the United States and some of the other Western Alliesin World War II. The M4 Sherman proved to be reliable, relatively cheap to produce and available in great numbers. Thousands were distributed through the Lend-Lease program to the British Commonwealth and Soviet Union. The tank was named by the British for the American Civil War General William Tecumseh Sherman.


Haha! When I first heard about it I started typing "Sherman Tank" into Google, I got as far as "Sherm..." and realised that I probably wouldn't find what I was looking for without a lot of digging!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PsyCLown said:


> That is a really nice looking build deck and it looks quite large too considering the whole tank is 28mm!
> 
> I love the mouse logo, reminds me a bit of the Deadmau5 mouse head actually. I thought of that before I thought of Micky Mouse to be honest  How many ml of juice does it hold?



Standard tank holds 4,5ml and the Ultem Tall one holds 6ml. There is also a fat Ultem that will be available soon and with the bulge I guess another ml or two...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pic of the Sherman Bubble!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow

I cant wait for my Sherman to arrive. @Rob Fisher do you know when that bubble tank will be available?


----------



## snakevape

That build deck looks so damn nice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> I cant wait for my Sherman to arrive. @Rob Fisher do you know when that bubble tank will be available?



@VapeSnow I don't know... but will keep my eyes and ears open!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## foGGyrEader

Me at my computer screen

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK there is Slug Juice in Sherman number one so it's time for Sherman Number 2 to be built. And we will put dual DNA Fused Claptons 2 * 26 /36 in with XXX.




Simple to wick and pretty forgiving...



Easy fill!



Bingo! Ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> @VapeSnow I don't know... but will keep my eyes and ears open!
> View attachment 80059





Rob Fisher said:


> OK there is Slug Juice in Sherman number one so it's time for Sherman Number 2 to be built. And we will put dual DNA Fused Claptons 2 * 26 /36 in with XXX.
> View attachment 80085
> View attachment 80086
> 
> 
> Simple to wick and pretty forgiving...
> View attachment 80087
> 
> 
> Easy fill!
> View attachment 80088
> 
> 
> Bingo! Ready to rock and roll!
> View attachment 80089



Awesome thx I really need a glass tank when i get my Sherman. 

55watts Rob? You need to push it with Dna coils, i would say 85watts will be perfect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> 55watts Rob? You need to push it with Dna coils, i would say 85watts will be perfect



I tried... was way too hot for me!


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried... was way too hot for me!



Strange usually Dna claptons needs heat to preform nicely. Is your airflow fully opened up on the Sherman?


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Strange usually Dna claptons needs heat to preform nicely. Is your airflow fully opened up on the Sherman?



Takes a bit to warm up but that's part of the flavour for me... nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Uncle @Rob Fisher ive noticed you cant put a hands tip on the Sherman?
Please correct me if im wrong?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher ive noticed you cant put a hands tip on the Sherman?
> Please correct me if im wrong?



@hands is busy as we speak making me some...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher ive noticed you cant put a hands tip on the Sherman?
> Please correct me if im wrong?



Goons and Kennedy drip tips also fit on the Sherman.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Keyaam

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty good on my first build... still playing with it and will put in some DNA Coils (Fused Clapton 2*26/36) in the second one today to play... No leaking since I built it with my standard 24g Ni80's yesterday... always prefer to play for a few days before making a final call but at this stage I'm happy I got two...
> 
> The Sherman is a huge tank for huge builds and huge air and high power which is not my normal style but will do a review next week once I have given this baby a full tonk!



My kinda tank. Would love to see a local vendor stock these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takie

VapeSnow said:


> I cant wait for my Sherman to arrive. @Rob Fisher do you know when that bubble tank will be available?



Mid Jan (15th if all goes well) is the release of the oversized Ultem tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Takie said:


> Mid Jan (15th if all goes well) is the release of the oversized Ultem tank.



Okay great


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> My word Rob
> 
> Cloud competitors beware
> 
> Rob and his Sherman are coming to town!!



Gonna need bigger guns than that for Caoe Town lol.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

The Luggage said:


> Gonna need bigger guns than that for Caoe Town lol.
> View attachment 80417



Do you do party events @The Luggage , my little sister needs a smoke machine for her birthday party

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Clouds4Days said:


> Do you do party events @The Luggage , my little sister needs a smoke machine for her birthday party


I snapped that in Vape Cartel in Cape Town a while ago. I have a video of Ross chucking this 4 meter cloud it is insane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's try again with the Sherman! @RiaanRed from the Coil Compnay was kind enough to send me some of his beautiful creations... they look so good in thier presentation box that I really didn't want to take them out... however he sent me 4 so two will stay in the box and two have gone onto the Sherman. I have been battling with the Sherman a bit because it's a big coil, big power, huge size and balls to the wall tank! Not my normal style... so let's give the Sherman a go...

First thing I discovered was I needed my DNA200 Mod because none of my 75 watt devices were powerful enough for this beast!




The deck is not the easiest to work with and you need to put a leg either side of the screw otherwise the plate doesn't site flat... and this means you have to open the coils legs a bit... Trimming two of the legs (the inside ones) turned out to be a bit of an issue and I had to get a new set of wire cutters to get in and cut the legs.




Very little attention was needed to get them glowing perfectly!




Started at 100 watts and have ended down at 80 watts... Resistance is 0.11Ω It's a warm vape and maybe I should put in a less severe juice than XXX because the menthol is quite powerful in this setup... but at least I'm getting flavour... the big vapers are gonna love this tank!




Thank you @RiaanRed for sending me these beautiful Coils!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RiaanRed

Looks UNREAL uncle! Menthol juices on staple coils tend to be a bit overwhelming.
I am very glad you like them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher 
That pic of them installed looks great
I chuckled that you needed different wire cutters.

I can just imagine what XXX must taste like on that. Maybe you should try Menthol Ice 
(runs away and hides...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> OK let's try again with the Sherman! @RiaanRed from the Coil Compnay was kind enough to send me some of his beautiful creations... they look so good in thier presentation box that I really didn't want to take them out... however he sent me 4 so two will stay in the box and two have gone onto the Sherman. I have been battling with the Sherman a bit because it's a big coil, big power, huge size and balls to the wall tank! Not my normal style... so let's give the Sherman a go...
> 
> First thing I discovered was I needed my DNA200 Mod because none of my 75 watt devices were powerful enough for this beast!
> View attachment 80718
> View attachment 80719
> 
> 
> The deck is not the easiest to work with and you need to put a leg either side of the screw otherwise the plate doesn't site flat... and this means you have to open the coils legs a bit... Trimming two of the legs (the inside ones) turned out to be a bit of an issue and I had to get a new set of wire cutters to get in and cut the legs.
> View attachment 80720
> View attachment 80721
> 
> 
> Very little attention was needed to get them glowing perfectly!
> View attachment 80722
> View attachment 80723
> 
> 
> Started at 100 watts and have ended down at 80 watts... Resistance is 0.11Ω It's a warm vape and maybe I should put in a less severe juice than XXX because the menthol is quite powerful in this setup... but at least I'm getting flavour... the big vapers are gonna love this tank!
> View attachment 80724
> View attachment 80725
> 
> 
> Thank you @RiaanRed for sending me these beautiful Coils!


Beautiful build. I really like this build deck a LOT. I am used to bending leads to fit Goons etc. Most fascinating tank I have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> OK let's try again with the Sherman! @RiaanRed from the Coil Compnay was kind enough to send me some of his beautiful creations... they look so good in thier presentation box that I really didn't want to take them out... however he sent me 4 so two will stay in the box and two have gone onto the Sherman. I have been battling with the Sherman a bit because it's a big coil, big power, huge size and balls to the wall tank! Not my normal style... so let's give the Sherman a go...
> 
> First thing I discovered was I needed my DNA200 Mod because none of my 75 watt devices were powerful enough for this beast!
> View attachment 80718
> View attachment 80719
> 
> 
> The deck is not the easiest to work with and you need to put a leg either side of the screw otherwise the plate doesn't site flat... and this means you have to open the coils legs a bit... Trimming two of the legs (the inside ones) turned out to be a bit of an issue and I had to get a new set of wire cutters to get in and cut the legs.
> View attachment 80720
> View attachment 80721
> 
> 
> Very little attention was needed to get them glowing perfectly!
> View attachment 80722
> View attachment 80723
> 
> 
> Started at 100 watts and have ended down at 80 watts... Resistance is 0.11Ω It's a warm vape and maybe I should put in a less severe juice than XXX because the menthol is quite powerful in this setup... but at least I'm getting flavour... the big vapers are gonna love this tank!
> View attachment 80724
> View attachment 80725
> 
> 
> Thank you @RiaanRed for sending me these beautiful Coils!


Rob you're stepping up in leaps & bounds. I thinks you're going to have to look at installing some sort of extraction in your Vape Cave.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sherman Cleaned ready for a new Wick and a non-menthol juice!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

And?
You can't do that skipper.
Come on, don't just tease like that and then leave us hanging.

What's the verdict?


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> And?
> You can't do that skipper.
> Come on, don't just tease like that and then leave us hanging.
> 
> What's the verdict?



I am still battling with the Sherman and to be honest the Skyline and Hussar is so way more in my wheelhouse that I haven't really given the Sherman a fair shake yet... The Skyline and Hussar are so damn perfect for me... the Sherman is for BIG builds, BIG power, HIGH HEAT and MASSIVE clouds and that's not really my style... but I know I can get flavour because I tried @Takie's Sherman and his build was great... so it may wait for him to come do my build...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Rob Fisher said:


> I am still battling with the Sherman and to be honest the Skyline and Hussar is so way more in my wheelhouse that I haven't really given the Sherman a fair shake yet... The Skyline and Hussar are so damn perfect for me... the Sherman is for BIG builds, BIG power, HIGH HEAT and MASSIVE clouds and that's not really my style... but I know I can get flavour because I tried @Takie's Sherman and his build was great... so it may wait for him to come do my build...


Uncle Rob. I will send you some Nano aliens that will work perfect for your vaping style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RiaanRed said:


> Uncle Rob. I will send you some Nano aliens that will work perfect for your vaping style



That would be wonderful @RiaanRed, on the condition I can pay for them... please can you make me a couple of different options that you think I will like and PM me the invoice. Thankyou... I'm determined to love the SHerman because I know it's a great tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed

Rob Fisher said:


> That would be wonderful @RiaanRed, on the condition I can pay for them... please can you make me a couple of different options that you think I will like and PM me the invoice. Thankyou... I'm determined to love the SHerman because I know it's a great tank!



Will do Uncle Rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

@Rob Fisher 
Do you find the ultem glass a bit more difficult to close etc instead if the normal acrilics? Like that the oring are a bit thigther when closing the top .


----------



## VapeSnow

andro said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Do you find the ultem glass a bit more difficult to close etc instead if the normal acrilics? Like that the oring are a bit thigther when closing the top .



Did you get yourself ultem glass?


----------



## andro

VapeSnow said:


> Did you get yourself ultem glass?


Yes


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Do you find the ultem glass a bit more difficult to close etc instead if the normal acrilics? Like that the oring are a bit thigther when closing the top .



To be honest I haven't really played with the Sherman at all. I tried it when it first arrived and couldn't find a build for it and am awaiting some special nano claptons for it before I try again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## andro

But the normal one not the bubble


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have the Ultem Tank already and the fat ultem is inbound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

andro said:


> Yes



Where did you order from? Aaaand do you have a spare one i can purchase from you for when my Sherman arrives


----------



## andro

Plus 1 if possible rob unless u order already


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Where did you order from? Aaaand do you have a spare one i can purchase from you for when my Sherman arrives



I don't have a spare but I ordered the standard Ultem tanks from the same company in Canada I bought the Sherman from. carracksuppliesco.com
The fat one I ordered direct from Imperial Direct.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1053701514714012/


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> Plus 1 if possible rob unless u order already



Sorry @andro they are already inbound.

Just a note to @andro and @VapeSnow ... a local Vendor may be getting stock soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't have a spare but I ordered the standard Ultem tanks from the same company in Canada I bought the Sherman from. carracksuppliesco.com
> The fat one I ordered direct from Imperial Direct.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1053701514714012/



Rob yeah i also order the tank from them. I actually asked @andro if he perhaps ordered a extra tank glass. But thx for the response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's try the Sherman again... I fear it's a bit too much for me but let's try 4mm ID Ni80 24g 7 wraps... 0,32Ω and firing at 42 watts. The menthol in XXX is a little too strong in this set up and maybe I should try something like Slug Juice. But I am getting closer to actually using the Sherman!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thank you Pete Parish and James Hodson (both in the UK) for thier help on getting my Sherman to perform as I had hoped it would. 4mm ID 24g Ni 80 10 wraps coming out at 0,5Ω and firing it at 60 watts. Such a good vape and so much more in my comfort zone! Thank you guys! Notice the before and after coils. 

The Sherman has now gone into everyday use! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you Pete Parish and James Hodson (both in the UK) for thier help on getting my Sherman to perform as I had hoped it would. 4mm ID 24g Ni 80 10 wraps coming out at 0,5Ω and firing it at 60 watts. Such a good vape and so much more in my comfort zone! Thank you guys! Notice the before and after coils.
> 
> The Sherman has now gone into everyday use! Whoooo!
> 
> View attachment 82937
> View attachment 82938
> View attachment 82939
> View attachment 82940
> View attachment 82941


Why is it in Soft mode @Rob Fisher ?

Put it on Powerful or Powerful + mode. LOL

Then you can reduce the wattage.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Why is it in Soft mode @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> Put it on Powerful or Powerful + mode. LOL
> 
> Then you can reduce the wattage.



Thanks @SAVapeGear... will play with that option...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

If you decide to recoup your expenses on this tank I will pay your original purchase price plus shipping etc. I am planning on ordering one so if you feel you don't get along then please PM me @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> If you decide to recoup your expenses on this tank I will pay your original purchase price plus shipping etc. I am planning on ordering one so if you feel you don't get along then please PM me @Rob Fisher



Will do @Lord Vetinari!


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Thats if the other 7 dibs don't get it first..



Rob Fisher said:


> I have about 7 dibs on the Sherman already.
> 
> It was quick despite the holidays... took about 5 days from order to my door! Came from Canada.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sherman with Goon drip tip!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bring on the cloud compos!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Busy trying to get my mom to bring me a sherman when she comes to SA in march….

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

For all of you that want a Sherman, I found someone who has stock…..

https://www.digitalvapor.ca/collections/vendors?q=Asylum

And they ship to S.A

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## rev2xtc

There's also stock here: https://carrackvape.com/collections/tanks/products/sherman-rta-28mm

They also have the bubble ultem kits, just placed an order can't wait for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

rev2xtc said:


> There's also stock here: https://carrackvape.com/collections/tanks/products/sherman-rta-28mm
> 
> They also have the bubble ultem kits, just placed an order can't wait for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



$134,99?? Bro you just had to wait a couple of days.


----------



## rev2xtc

I've got the atty already bud, just ordered the bubble tank only now. 

And that's Canadian doll-hairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

rev2xtc said:


> I've got the tank bud, just ordered the bubble tank only now.
> 
> And that's Canadian doll-hairs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aaah okay cool bro. Yeah bubble glass looks really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Thanks @rev2xtc !

Got myself some goodies and the bubble tank with drip tip


----------



## rev2xtc

Nicely done!

I really can't wait because my tank is cracking. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

rev2xtc said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> I really can't wait because my tank is cracking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How are you liking the Sherman?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rev2xtc

Apart from the cracking tank I'm enjoying it. Had a few issues with leakage but once I started using 4mm coils it's working beautifully. It's a very flavorful tank and chucks clouds!

I've put it away for now till the bubble tank arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sherman with the Bubble Tank! I'm sure the juice capacity is around the 8 litre mark! 

@rev2xtc PM me your Real Name, address, postal code and cell number and I'll send you a spare Ultem tank. I got two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> Sherman with the Bubble Tank! I'm sure the juice capacity is around the 8 litre mark!
> 
> @rev2xtc PM me your Real Name, address, postal code and cell number and I'll send you a spare Ultem tank. I got two.
> 
> View attachment 83929
> View attachment 83930
> View attachment 83931


 That does look awesome!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rev2xtc

Rob Fisher said:


> Sherman with the Bubble Tank! I'm sure the juice capacity is around the 8 litre mark!
> 
> @rev2xtc PM me your Real Name, address, postal code and cell number and I'll send you a spare Ultem tank. I got two.



Mr @Rob Fisher, you are a legend sir! Tank received in good order!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Anneries

I must admit, from all the HE gear that you have shown us, this is the *one *that I like the most. It just looks ... I cant describe in words. I am sure the the vape experience cant even compare to the looks. Nevermind my rambling, but just had to get that off my chest, this is one awesome looking rta.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More shots of the Sherman in all it's glory!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> More shots of the Sherman in all it's glory!
> View attachment 84266
> View attachment 84267
> View attachment 84268
> View attachment 84269



@Rob Fisher you are spot on with this tank. Im really enjoying it and at 135watts the vapour is not hot at all with massive flavor and clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

@Rob Fisher is this one worth it for the books or is it hight watt stuff i.e. 80w plus?


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> More shots of the Sherman in all it's glory!
> View attachment 84266
> View attachment 84267
> View attachment 84268
> View attachment 84269



That Sherman suits that mod...

Anything smaller looks lost...lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> @Rob Fisher is this one worth it for the books or is it hight watt stuff i.e. 80w plus?



High wattage stuff @Deckie! This will appeal to the BIG builds, BIG power and BIG clouds brigade!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> High wattage stuff @Deckie! This will appeal to the BIG builds, BIG power and BIG clouds brigade!


No crap my lungs are tired, I'll just doodle along at 18 - 25 watts & cheer the big guys on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rev2xtc

@Deckie I tried @Rob Fishers suggested build with 24g ni80 and its vaping a dream at 60w. Some of the best flavor I've experienced. 

Btw the juice is ADV Chilled Naartjie and it's amazing, the menthol hit is perfect @YeOldeOke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

rev2xtc said:


> @Deckie I tried @Rob Fishers suggested build with 24g ni80 and its vaping a dream at 60w. Some of the best flavor I've experienced.
> 
> Btw the juice is ADV Chilled Naartjie and it's amazing, the menthol hit is perfect @YeOldeOke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey bud, have tried any other HE RTA ?
I just wanted a comparison in terms of build quality, heat resistance, flavour, leaking issues ?
Thanks


----------



## rev2xtc

I haven't unfortunately, closest I've come is a Petri RTA which is not even close I think. 

I spoke to Rob and tbh it seems the Sherman is not in the same league as the likes of the Skyline but good in its own right. 

Perhaps Rob can share more insight as he has way more experience with HE tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud, have tried any other HE RTA ?
> I just wanted a comparison in terms of build quality, heat resistance, flavour, leaking issues ?
> Thanks



The Sherman is very different to the Skyline and Hussar. If you are a high wattage vaper then the Sherman is for you... if you want low wattage and flavour then the Hussar or Skyline is for you.

The best RTA in the world from all points of view (Quality and flavour) is the Skyline... that is if you like outstanding flavour, low wattage, not a hot vape, single coil vaping like I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's try the Sherman again... waiting on special coils from @RiaanRed (but Aramex (they are useless) stole the parcel so awaiting another order) but in the meantime I got the roll of 24g Ni80 from Kidney Puncher and did two 10 wrap 4mm ID coils that came out at 0.69Ω and firing at 35 watts... still not 100% happy with the vape but it's now cool enough of a vape for me and the flavour isn't bad...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , glad to see the Sherman getting another go in your vape cave.

Not sure but it sounds to me this tank "wants" lower ohms and much more power to get it to sing the song it sings.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , glad to see the Sherman getting another go in your vape cave.
> 
> Not sure but it sounds to me this tank "wants" lower ohms and much more power to get it to sing the song it sings.



Yip it does Hi Ho @Silver but I don't smaak hot vapes... trying to turn the tank into something it's not...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it does Hi Ho @Silver but I don't smaak hot vapes... trying to turn the tank into something it's not...



I know what you mean @Rob Fisher 
Hope the new coils that come make a difference
Otherwise - its just not for you - but you have tried it and shared it with us - and for that I am grateful!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pumped it up to 50 watts... seems happier... shorter toots but am getting to know the tank a bit better! And the flavour has improved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Pumped it up to 50 watts... seems happier... shorter toots but am getting to know the tank a bit better! And the flavour has improved!



Rob, is that XXx in there?

Am thinking on your next pitstop maybe try something like Milky Way - and see how it goes


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, is that XXx in there?
> 
> Am thinking on your next pitstop maybe try something like Milky Way - and see how it goes



Sure it's XXX inside...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it does Hi Ho @Silver but I don't smaak hot vapes... trying to turn the tank into something it's not...


I dont mind hot vapes means shorter puffs but still enjoyable on the sherman. The coil empire claptons came out though and I coiled a 10wrap 3.5id on it last night. 

Flavour is good and bigger clouds than I am used to...running it at 65 watts.

Getting used to it. Will run it full time for the next week and see what gives...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another attempt to tame my Sherman! 4mm dual coils coming out at 0.26Ω running at 80 watts! Still not the flavour I'm looking for...




Out with the old in with the new!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Another attempt to tame my Sherman! 4mm dual coils coming out at 0.26Ω running at 80 watts! Still not the flavour I'm looking for...
> View attachment 85683
> View attachment 85684
> 
> 
> Out with the old in with the new!
> View attachment 85685
> View attachment 85686
> View attachment 85687
> View attachment 85688


120w - Lift off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

Mine is doing pretty well at 80 watts with dual clapton 26*34...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Still a damn pity the ares has a 70watt chip  going tp rebuild now with some ni80 wire... has to be something more i can do in this tank.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally my Sherman is producing the flavour I was hoping for... @Takie rebuilt the coil and wick for me... 0,26Ω at 38 watts and now it's perfect! And the leaking I was getting was from a dicky O-Ring.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @Rob Fisher 
Lucky that @Takie popped in for a visit!
Thats so cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

What coil? Or even better........ what does it look like sir?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras

Elo all , so i got my sherman a while ago and realy enjoy it ......
Looking for the ultem bubble kit for it , anyone local have any ?

I can bring in myself but the import costs is just to much to makenit worth my while.


----------



## FrankHeunis

morras said:


> Elo all , so i got my sherman a while ago and realy enjoy it ......
> Looking for the ultem bubble kit for it , anyone local have any ?
> 
> I can bring in myself but the import costs is just to much to makenit worth my while.


Also want that kit... no wait. I need that kit.


----------



## Silver

FrankHeunis said:


> Also want that kit... no wait. I need that kit.



Welcome to the forum @FrankHeunis 

Feel free to introduce yourself to the community when you get a chance - at the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-442#post-526829


----------

